# Progesterone and prolactin on tren



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

So i've read somewhere that progesterone/prolactin cannot develop without the presence of estrogen in the body (test e aromatising).

So besdies the limp d!ck (use of prami/viagra can help with this) is there any other sides that can occur taking test and tren vs tren alone??


----------



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

I'd be interested to know this as well...


----------



## capo (Jul 24, 2011)

You shouldnt get any of these problems if you run an AI ,if you keep estrogen in check you wont have problems, not ever heard of anyone running tren without test


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

So no need to run an AI with prami or caber? I suffer tren/deca dick so was going to get prami and run adex with it at 0.5mg of each ed


----------



## evolution (Jul 18, 2009)

I have never suffered Decca or any other form of limp dick on gear, with test as a base. And iv done over 1g a week of gear at a time. So it must be no test or really high dose of Decca or tren that cause it.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Iv used 750mg test 400mg tren 400mg mast and got tren dick once I ran out of mast, depends on the person.


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

capo said:


> You shouldnt get any of these problems if you run an AI ,if you keep estrogen in check you wont have problems, not ever heard of anyone running tren without test


Correct me if i'm wrong but your basically saying test is the culprit, meaning prami or caber dont have to be used on tren alone.

Prolactin and progesterone are the causes of limp dick, leeking milk from ur chesticles etc :-S take test out of the equation and your OK, or add an AI whatever floats your boat.

Hmmm to be a guinea pig or not to be...... I rekon 400mg tren e pw for 10 wks looks like fun, or hell hahaha anyone with experience doing this wanna chime in??


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheecho said:


> So i've read somewhere that progesterone/prolactin cannot develop without the presence of estrogen in the body (test e aromatising).
> 
> So besdies the limp d!ck (use of prami/viagra can help with this) is there any other sides that can occur taking test and tren vs tren alone??


Deca dick is not caused by high prolactin:

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18082071

see its not prolactin rise that causes ED. it may play a part, but its not a direct cause. Further, when it comes to deca dick, its due to DHN:

"...Erectile dysfunction is attributed to the weaker action of dihydronandrolone in the penis since dihydrotestosterone is a known sexual modulator."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nandrolone

Basically DHT is a strong androgen, and causes erections (think proviron) and when you take test, 5-7% of all test converts to DHT (and gives you erections) where as 19-nortest derivatives such as deca and tren reduce to DHN which does the opposite...

At any rate the whole think with tren/deca and prolactin is... a BIG misunderstanding...

There is some pretty basic misunderstanding out there, with people repeating "bro science" and saying they have "prolactin" gyno from deca or tren, which is physically impossible:

Prolactin "...stimulates the mammary glands to produce milk (lactation): Increased serum concentrations of prolactin during pregnancy cause enlargement of the mammary glands of the breasts and prepare for the production of milk. However, the high levels of progesterone during pregnancy suppress the production of milk. Milk production normally starts when the levels of progesterone fall by the end of pregnancy and a suckling stimulus is present

thats from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Prolactin

You should note that, HIGH progesterone INHIBITS prolactin!!

Then, 19-nortestosterones , are classed as progestins:

"Clinical studies have shown" Deca Durabolin..." (a 19-nortestosterone derivative) "... to be effective in treating anaemia, osteoporosis and some forms of neoplasia including breast cancer, and also acts as a progestin-based contraceptive... Estrogenic effects resulting from reaction with aromatase are also mitigated as a result of the drug being a progestin."

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nandrolone

And if you read this, 19-nortest has MINOR activity in aromatisation in men:

http://www.sciencedirect.com/science...39128X66910129

Now what DOES cause breast development?

"While estrogens are present in both men and women, they are usually present at significantly higher levels in women of reproductive age. They promote the development of female secondary sexual characteristics, such as breasts, and are also involved in the thickening of the endometrium and other aspects of regulating the menstrual cycle. In males, estrogen regulates certain functions of the reproductive system important to the maturation of sperm[10][11][12] and may be necessary for a healthy libido.[13][14]"

from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estrogen

Now progesterone:

"...Progesterone has a number of physiological effects that are amplified in the presence of estrogen. Estrogen through estrogen receptors upregulates the expression of progesterone receptors.[26] ."

also:

"Progesterone is sometimes called the "hormone of pregnancy",[35] and it has many roles relating to the development of the fetus...In addition progesterone inhibits lactation during pregnancy. The fall in progesterone levels following delivery is one of the triggers for milk production." (folks please not, as noted above in prolactin- high progesterone INHIBITS prolactin, low progesterone lets prolactin rise).

both the above from: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Progesterone

So to summarise that:

1. 19-nortest derivatives (deca & tren) are progestins

2. High levels of progesterone INHIBIT prolactin

3. Progesterone only exerts the majority of its effects in a high oestrogen environment.

So, where the F**K do people get of saying take CABER to suppress prolactin when taking 19-nor steroids??? Taking a 19-nor steriod AUTOMATICALLY INHIBITS PROLACTIN!!!


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

Ausbuilt cant thank you enough. So DHN causes ED not test, test aromatising increases the effectiveness of progesterone receptors inhibiting prolactin. Tests low conversion to DHT causes ED as DHT is the modulator for healthy penile function. So add some DHT in the mix and problem solved! Stone14 that explains your ED when you ran out of masteron, blew my mind man!!

Aslong as your happy with a temporarily useless cock tren only cycles are OK, not necessarily healthy though.

Fuark now i wanna source a test/tren/mast mix, makes a lot of sense.


----------



## DannySprings (Nov 18, 2011)

Watch blood pressure

Cialis is effective to lower it among other things

EDIT

I reread the op, nevermind


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

Makes you wanna stick to good ol' test only, lil aromasin to manage the sides and your set. I did a 12-16 weeker of sus at 500-750mg pw (i forgot how long i was on but that min-max amt of weeks and i got greedy sumtyms hence the different mgs pw). I recovered perfectly fine with nolva pct with blood tests to prove it, will definately use aromasin in my next test pct as i had an oestrogen rebound after pct.

Any way what are your thoughts on test being the easiest aas to recover from compared to tren/masteron type steroids?


----------



## Singhbuilder (Oct 12, 2010)

Cheecho said:


> Makes you wanna stick to good ol' test only, lil aromasin to manage the sides and your set. I did a 12-16 weeker of sus at 500-750mg pw (i forgot how long i was on but that min-max amt of weeks and i got greedy sumtyms hence the different mgs pw). I recovered perfectly fine with nolva pct with blood tests to prove it, will definately use aromasin in my next test pct as i had an oestrogen rebound after pct.
> 
> Any way what are your thoughts on test being the easiest aas to recover from compared to tren/masteron type steroids?


Definetly agree that it is easier to recover from Test than it is from Tren from personal experience. I havent had too much trouble recovering from Masteron although in my words a quick recovery is less than 6 months as I have a hard time recovering from anything.

SB


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

Cheecho said:


> Ausbuilt cant thank you enough. So DHN causes ED not test correct, test aromatising increases the effectiveness of progesterone receptors inhibiting prolactinkind of... more correct is that by STOPPING aromatisation, no gyno can occur ie. no growth in breast tissue dependent on oestrogen, and with this, its impossible for prolactin to cause lactation- and bear in mind for lactation to occur, you need raised prolactin, low progesterone and HIGH oestrogen... AND the "suckling" stimumlus- so take an AI and dont play with the nips daily! LOL. Tests low conversion to DHT causes ED as DHT is the modulator for healthy penile function 5-7% of all test converting to DHT is not a low conversion, its the normal conversion. DHT binds at the androgen recptor MUCH more strongly than DHN, so it displaces DHN, hence DHT will cure deca dick... as noted above, taking MORE test, OR taking Proviron (1-methyl DHT) or Masteron will fix deca dick- in fact proviron or masteron do htis without any test at all.... So add some DHT in the mix and problem solved! Stone14 that explains your ED when you ran out of masteron correct, blew my mind man!! i try...
> 
> Aslong as your happy with a temporarily useless cock tren only cycles are OK, not necessarily healthy though. perfectly fine health wise, as long as you dont mind no sex on cycle..
> 
> Fuark now i wanna source a test/tren/mast mix, makes a lot of sense.why not just get test and tren and mast and take them together? why do they need to be premixed?


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

But what is the actual cause of tren dick then? Would that also be DHN? And thanks for the caber/prami info think I will just order more adex then???


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

ausbuilt said:


> Deca dick is not caused by high prolactin:
> 
> http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/18082071
> 
> ...


Have you never heard of wet nurses? These are women of adoptive babies who need to induce lactation for breast feeding, the primary hormone progesterone is often used to increase prolactin and therefore induce lactation. Levels of progesterone increase significantly during pregnancy specifically for the biological process of raising prolactin to induce lactation for the expectant mother.


----------



## Cheecho (Apr 6, 2012)

aus I want it premixed for ease of use and price but thats not a must, your from aus too so you know how expensive this **** is varying from 150-200 bucks per 10mL vial and i've got no source atm so dont wanna imagine what ill be paying aaagghhh! You from syd man?

Mars while i love a wet nurse cant say ive ever heard of it as u described, sounds frinky dinky!


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

Mars said:


> Have you never heard of wet nurses? These are women of adoptive babies who need to induce lactation for breast feeding, the primary hormone progesterone is often used to increase prolactin and therefore induce lactation. Levels of progesterone increase significantly during pregnancy specifically for the biological process of raising prolactin to induce lactation for the expectant mother.


So what are you saying here Mars? You disagree with Aus and you would advise the use of Caber on a Tren cycle?


----------

